# سؤال حول كيفية حساب نسبة العمل المنجز بالمشروع



## saadamereimae (14 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن المساعده حول كيفيه حساب نسبة انجاز المشروع في حالة وجود برنامج زمني ومالي بدون العوده والاستناد على نسبه الاموال المصروفه من قبل المقاول بل على نسبة المنجز من وقت كل فقره في البرنامج الزمني . ارجو المساعده من المختصين


----------



## gafel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*نسب أنجاز العمل*

تحتسب نسب الأنجاز(المالية) لكل فقرة عن طريق( أجراء ذرعة لما تم أنجازه من الفقرةمضروب في سعرها) مقسوما على (المبلغ الكلي للفقرة) أوٍٍ[ مقدار المبلغ المستحق دفعه للمقاول في أي وقت يحتسب مقسوم على المبلغ الكلي للمقاولة] وهذا هو المهم لا الزمن المنقضي أو المتبقي ويمكن مقارنة هذه النسبة مع جدول تقدم العمل المقدم من قبل المقاول لغرض تنبيهه عند حصول أنحرافات خطيرة عما قدمه في برنامجه الزمني .


----------



## engrwes (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ،،
الاخوة الكرام .. 
من افضل الطرق - في رأيي - لحساب نسبة الانجاز للمشروع طريقة القيمة المكتسبة 
Earned Value Management وهي المعتمدة من قبل المعهد العالمي لادارة المشاريع 
(PMI) 
* مرفق بحث لاحد المهندسين العرب وفقه الله لكل خير


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الملف الاخير رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad albandar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

نسبة إنجاز المشاريع تختلف بحسب نوعية المشروع ولو ان القاعدة العامة هي قسمة ما تقاضاه المقاول من انجازات مالية مقسوما على القيمة الإجمالية للمشروع الا انه هناك مشاريع فيها من التوريدات والانظمة ما يفوق اضعاف الاعمال الاعتيادية من الناحية المالية .
شاكرا لكل الزملاء الذين اسهموا ويسهموا في تقديم المعلومات كل ضمن اختصاصه .
saad albandar


----------



## saadamereimae (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لردود جميع الاساتذه .
اما بالنسبه لأحتساب نسبة الانجاز حسب ما مستلم المقاول من اموال فهو غير كافي فعلى سبيل المثال ان فقرة اعمال التكييف في اي بنايه هي اعمال تركيب الدكتات ومكائن تكييف ومعظم الكلفه هي للمكائن ولكن تركيبها يحتاج الى فتره زمنيه اقل من تركيب الدكتات واللتي كلفتها من القله بحيث لايمكن مقارنتها بكلفة المكائن ...........اما بالنسبه لل Evm فشكرا للمرسل وسوف ادرس البحث وان شاء الله نجد الحل .....شكرا جزيلأ لكل المهتمين


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

أعتقد أن شرح المهندس محمود الطحاوى وأعتقد أنة زميل معنا فى الملتقى جميل جدا" وفية الكفاية وأود أن أضيف أضافة بسيطة وهى :- 
1- نسبة الأنجاز تتحد من حجم الأعمال الذى تم تنفيذة سواء بمعرفة المقاول أو التنفيذ الذاتى السؤال هو كيف يمكن ربط ما يتقاضاة المقاول من قيمة للمستخلصات مع البرنامج الزمنى والجواب هو :-
أ- يتم عمل مستخلص للمقاول من خلال البريمافيرا فمجرد أدخال الكميات المنفذة أثناء عمل ال progress لبرنامج البريمافيرا وبأستخدام ال report writer يمكن طباعة المستخلص و مرفق معة البرنامج لآخر update حسب موقف المقاول وحتى لو أن هناك تغير فى الأسعار سوف يظهر ذلك فى البرنامج وفى مستخلص المقاول وسأجهز لكم مثال على كيفية عمل مستخلص للمقاول من خلال البريمافيرا بالطبع يضاف ذلك الى شرح المهندس القدير محمود الطحاوى وهو زميل متخرج من نفس الجامعة التى تخرجت منها ( هندسة الأزهر - قسم مدنى ) ولكنى أقدم منة فى الدفعة ( 1978 )


----------



## bolbol (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شوقتنا يا بشمهندس محمود نحن منتظرين على أحر من الجمر


----------



## said454 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الحقيقة الكتاب اكثر من رائع بالملف الذي ارفقه اخونا engrwes

فنسبة العمل المنجز في واقع الامر
تكون سجالا بين كثير من مهندسي المقاول ومهندسي الاشراف بالمواقع

وبالتالي 
لو ان هناك حسابات علمية 
يمكن بها حساب نسب انجاز المقاول في البنود المختلفة بالمشروع
والتي تنعكس على نسبة الانجاز الكلية 
فسيكون قيمة علمية جيدة تضاف الينا

شاكرين لكم جميعا
وننتظر المثال الذي وعدنا به استاذنا القدير المعطاء محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 ديسمبر 2007)

لا جدال اولا ان طريقه القيم المكتسبه من اهم الطرق للسيطره علي المشروع ككل وليس فقط نسب الانجاز و ان لم تكن الاحسن علي الاطلاق . لكن من واقع الخبره العمليه هناك مشاكل كثيره في تطبيقها منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1- عدم قدره معظم موسسات المقاولات تعلي حصر التكلفه الفعليه للنشاط.
2- نسبه الانجاز التي توضع في الupdates هل علي قيمه المبلغ المنصرف ام نسبه عدد الايام التي مرت من النشاط ام عدد الوحدات المنجزه بالفعل في الموقع ام ماذا؟


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

عموما" أنت حينما تقوم بأدخال الموارد على الأنشطة المختلفة فلك الحرية فى أن تضيف الى النشاط جميع تكاليفة حتى وأن لم تكن تكلفة للنشاط مباشرة مثال ذلك نقل الأسمنت أو فك العدة أو التصميم أو أى مصاريف يمكن تحميلها للأنشطة كل حسب درجتة وذلك كلة يعتمد على دقة وشمول البرنامج وأذا كنت مقاول فى مشروع فمن مصلحتك أن تعمل ببرنامج زمنى معتمد من أستشارى المشروع وحين حدوث أى تأخير يمكنك طبعا" معرفة حجم الخسارة أو حجم التعويض المطلوب بعمل update وعمل تقارير المقارنة بالبريمافيرا وبالطبع أستخدام القيم المكتسبة يفيد كثيرا" فى هذا 
من واقع الخبرة فى شركات المقاولات أو المشاريع المنتشرة حاليا" وهى أنشاء قرى سياحية وفيلات فأن الوضع يختلف حيث أنك تجد أن صاحب المشروع فى الغالب هو المنفذ ولايهمة كثيرا" مقارنة التكلفة الواقعية بالمخططة للأسباب الآتية :-
1- قيمة الأرض الفعلية المنشأ عليها المشروع لا تقارن بسعر بيع الوحدات بعد أنهاء المشروع وهناك رقم فعلى أحب أن أذكرة ففى أحد المشاريع قامت الشركة بشراء قطعة الأرض بما يوازى 100 الف جنية للفدان وبعد أنهاء المشروع كان سعر بيع المتر المسطح شامل تكلفة المرافق 3000 جنية 
بأعتبار أن نسبة المبانى الى أجمال المسطح 30% 
4200 * 30% = 1260 م2 مبانى 
بفرض أن المبانى دور بدروم + أرضى + أول والبدروم يحسب 1/2 مسطح 
أذن المساحات الكلية للمبانى 
= 1260 * 2.5 = 3150 م2
القيمة الكلية لثمن البيع 
= 3150 * 3000 = 9.5 مليون جنية 
هل تعتقد أن تكلفة الأنشاء مهما بلغت وليكن تكلفة المتر المسطح حوالى 1150 جنية وهذة التكلفة 
مرتفعة قليلا" وتشمل جميع المصاريف المباشرة والغير مباشرة 
صافى العائد من سعر المتر المسطح 1850 جنية 
أجمالى العائد = 3150 * 1850 = 5.82 مليون جنية 
الكلام هذا واقعى جدا" وحضرت عدة مشاريع وأشتركت كثيرا" فى دراسات جدوى وحددنا أسعار بيع وحدات المشروع من واقع مراجعة للمصروفات بما فيها التى يقال عنها under table ولا تجد أى مشروع وخاصة" مشاريع الأسكان تعطيك السعر النهائى للوحدات السكنية لآن أى زيادة فى أى مصاريف سواء مواد أو ضرائب أو خلافة سيتحملها العميل أو الزبون 
موقف آخر أحب أن أوضحة وآسف للأطالة 00 فى أحد المشاريع قمنا بالبدء فى تنفيذ عدد 8 فيلات ووصلنا الى مرحلة الخرسانة بهم بنسبة 100% وحدث أن دخل أحد المساهمين الجدد الى الشركة 
وطلب تعديل لشكل المنطقة لضمان البيع الجيد فقمنا بتكسير عدد 8 فيلات وتم تعديل شكل المنطقة وتم البيع بسعر يوازى 1.6 مرة من السعر المخطط لة على الوضع القديم 
آسف للأطالة ولكننا مهما حاولنا أن تكون حسابتنا دقيقة بنسبة 100% فلن نستطيع ذلك 
أنا أتكلم عن هذة النوعية من المشاريع​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

نعم أستاذنا هذا هو حال الإستثمار العقارى (قرى سياحية - و كومبوند الفيلات الفاخرة ) فى ....؟
و أنا شاهد بنفسى على مثل تلك الدراسات التى تفضلت و ضربت منها أمثلة على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر, بحكم عملى السابق فى إحدى شركات الإستثمار العقارى
لذلك فإن إدارة الشركة لا تهتم أصلا بموضوع الإدارة الفعالة للمشروع , لآن مهما حصل ( كما ذكرت حضرتك ) فإم هامش الربح مهــــــــــــــــــــــــول, و يغطى أى مخاطر أو سوء إدارة


----------



## saadamereimae (13 ديسمبر 2007)

نسبة انجاز المشروعنسبه الانجازللفقره الحرجهما تمثله من % من زمن المشروع الكليالفتره الزمنيه للفقره الحرحهشرح الفقره الحرجهتضرب قيمة العمودين السابقين زمن الفقره مقسوما على زمن المشروع 0.08505154655%0.15463917515الحفر10.05154639225%0.20618556720الاسس20.03711340215%0.2474226824الاعمده30.01340206210%0.13402061913السقوف40.0128865985%0.25773195925الطابوق50.2 97زمن المشروع الكلي اذن ان بنسبة الانجاز الكليه هي 20% لمدة المشروع الكليه


----------



## saadamereimae (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف قد قمت بعمل جدول لاحتساب انجاز المشروع ببرنامج الاكسل لكن ضهر بهذه الحاله


----------



## saadamereimae (13 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو التوضيح لي كيف اقوم بارفاق فايل للمشاركه او الرد


----------



## foratfaris (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء
اود ان اعرض وجهة نظري:
عندما نضع خطة للمشروع وفق اعتبارات ما (manpower-equipment-materials-prudactivity-sequence) بشكل تلقائي سوف يتولد برامج (كلفة-ساعات العمل-المعدات )
ناتي الان الى مرحلة التتبع...
كل عنصر من العناصر السابقة (كلفة - ساعات العمل) سوف يقابله قيمة(acual)....
وطبعا قوة برامج البريمافيرا تتحدد من خلال المتوقع (forecast
ومن خلال تحديد المسار الحرج cpm
طيب لو فرضنا انك اشتغلت باعمال لا تقع على المسار الحرج بالتالي راح يكون عنك (actual cost+mdays)ونسبة انجاز قد تكون (اولاتكون) اعلى من ال planned المخططة
بالتالي :
لللموضوع شقين متلازمين :
نسبة انجاز ككلفة -نسبة انجاز كساعات(او ايام) عمل وكلاهما لايكفبان لوحدهما
(timemanagement)وتحديد المسار الحرج وامكانية الانهاء ضمن الوقت المحدد


----------



## م/أسامة (4 يناير 2008)

الشكر للجميع على ما يبذلونه أسال الله أن يجعله في موازين حسناتهم


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 مايو 2008)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## sindbad-elarab (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعتقد ان نسبة الانجاز يعنى بها Physical Progress للمشروع ككل اى نسبة ما تم انجازه من بنود المشروع مجتمعه . 
ولكن لى سؤال لذوى الخبرة 
كيف يمكن حساب الــ Physical Progress الاسبوعى سواء كان ( Actual - Plan ) وذلك من خلال برنامج primavera
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مكتشف (12 يونيو 2008)

إن نسبة المبالغ المصروفه للمبلغ الاجمالي للمشروع لاتعطي دائماً نسبة الانجاز الحقيقة وذلك بسبب عدم صرف قيمة جميع الأعمال المنذه على الواقع 
فالصحيح في استخراج نسبة الانجاز الفعلية هي احتساب المبالغ المصروفه وقيمة الأعمال المنفذه والغير مصروفه والمبالغ المقدمه لشركات المختصه إذا كانت هذه المبالغ من تمويل المشروع وليس تمويل خارجي أيضاً لايتم إهمال البرنامج الزمني للمشروع ومرحلة العمل الحالية به


----------



## virtualknight (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذه الأضافات العلمية.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يونيو 2008)

مكتشف قال:


> إن نسبة المبالغ المصروفه للمبلغ الاجمالي للمشروع لاتعطي دائماً نسبة الانجاز الحقيقة وذلك بسبب عدم صرف قيمة جميع الأعمال المنذه على الواقع
> فالصحيح في استخراج نسبة الانجاز الفعلية هي احتساب المبالغ المصروفه وقيمة الأعمال المنفذه والغير مصروفه والمبالغ المقدمه لشركات المختصه إذا كانت هذه المبالغ من تمويل المشروع وليس تمويل خارجي أيضاً لايتم إهمال البرنامج الزمني للمشروع ومرحلة العمل الحالية به



اؤيدك اخي الكريم

لاننا نكون في حيرة
امام احتساب الانجاز بالقيمة المصروفة

ويكون المقاول دائما قد تعاقد مع مقاولي باطن 
او موردين وتم انجاز اسس للعمل بينهما في اوقات زمنية (ساعات) وبتكاليف ( اموال )

وقد لا تكون تلك الاعمال منظورة لانها ليست تصرف في الدفعات حسب التعاقد بالنسبة للاستشاري

ولذلك
نطلب احيانا من الشركة المقاولة ان تقدم ما يثبت تلك الاعمال 
ليمكن ادراجها بشكل او باخر في حساب نسبة الانجاز
ولكن بشكل ليس له علاقة بالدفعات
​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يونيو 2008)

saadamereimae قال:


> ارجو التوضيح لي كيف اقوم بارفاق فايل للمشاركه او الرد



اخي الكريم

ادخل هذا الرابط
به شرح وافي

وننتظر مساهماتك المفيدة ان شاء الله 

مشكورا جدا​


----------



## qazi (22 يونيو 2008)

its hard to have an exact figure about that , for example for developer projects(villas, apartment) most of time the procurment is conducted throuough the develope (owner), so the question is how to connect between progress in site and material cost which conducted by owner, for me im using excell sheet for cost controlling and p3 for progress ,,,,,the bottome line is to detmine the type of business (OWNER OR CONTRACTOR) to chosde the thinking way


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمينة كرم (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## لؤلؤةالحياة (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (15 أغسطس 2008)

*نسبة إنجاز المشروع*

اسمحوا لي باضافة هذا الرد.
صعوبة حساب نسبة إنجاز المشروع تكمن في اختلاف وحدات القياس بالنسبة للكميات الموجودة بمعني اخر انه يمكنني حساب نسبة انجاز الهيكل الخرساني عن طريق حساب نسبة الكمية المنجنزة من الكمية الكلية المصممة و لكن إذا تطرقنا الي باقي البنود نجد الاختلاف موجود من كمية لكمية و لهذا فان البعض يلجا لحساب القيمة المكتسبة أو earned value و هي طريقة صحيحة جدا و لكن تاخذ وقت و مجهود كبير و لهذا فان معظم الشركات الكبري تلجا الي اي من الوحداتان الوحيداتان التي يمكن ان تستخدم لقياس نسبة الانجاز و هما اما الrevenue ( التكاليف) او المجهود الذي سيبذل ( manhours) .
و الmanhours هو عبارة عن تقييم لعدد ساعات العمل التي يتطلبها النشاط و تحميلها علي الرنامج و عند بدء المشروع يتم تحديث نسبة انجاز كل نشاط و بالتالي فان نسبة إنجاز هذا المورد هو نسبة إنجاز المشروع و هي طريقة اكثر فاعلية من الrevenue .


----------



## foratfaris (18 أغسطس 2008)

يعني باختصار ايجاد طريقة( لاحتواء الاعمال المتنوعة وواحداتها المختلفة ) وذلك عن طريق استخدام (الكلفة او ساعات (ايام) العمل..)او استخدامهما معا...
واحب ان اضيف ان نسبة الانجاز المحسوبة (بشكل عام ) سوف تكون متقاربة (في حال الاعتماد على الوقت او الكلفة) وفي حال زاد الفرق عن 5 % فهذا يتطلب التدقيق واكتشاف الاسباب المؤدية لهذا الاختلاف...


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ذلك الموضوع القيم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين لهذا الشرح المفيد الى كلا من المهندس محمود الطحاوى والمهندس محمود حاذم عياد 
الذى اشرف بانى خريج نفس الجامعة ( جامعة الازهر - قسم مدنى ( هندسة انشاءات ) ) فرع جامعة اسيوط . جامعة قنا


----------



## مهندسمجدى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

لى سؤال أرجو من السادة الأفاضل الأجابة عليه لان لا يوجد أحد رد على سؤالى فى المنتدى 
ما هو الفرق بين ال performance % complete & Schedule % Complete in the P5 ?
,و من منهم يمثل مدى تقدم المشروع عند عمل التحديث ؟
هل يمكن عمل منحنى يمثل تقدم الأعمال عن طريق مجموع ساعات العمل اليومية ليعطيينا منحنى مثل منحنى جاوس يمثل الوقت؟؟
أرجو ألأجابة و ألأهتمام من السادة كبار الأعضاء ليفيدونا من خبرتهم الكبيرة .
و شكرا


----------



## عقاري متمكن (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بحث رائع ويستحق الأطلاع


----------



## smi (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء : 
انها هذا الموضوع هو محور الماجستير التي حصلت عليه في نهاية عام 2007 وكان تحمل اسم 
*تَحسين مَقِاييسُ الأداءِ لتَوَقُّع ِ النجاحِ*​*لمشروعِات البناءِ في مصر*​حيث انه لتقيس اداء مشروع لا يجب ان تعتمد علي الوقت و التكلفة بل يجب حساب جودة الاعمال حيث ان الاعمال التى تنفذ بصورة سيئة يحتاج وقت لاصلاحها يؤثر بصورة كبيرة في تكلفة و زمن المشروع


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوزهراء (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لكم ممكن ان تساعدوني للحصول على بحث حول السيراميك ضمن الهندسة الامواد jamal_has***********


----------



## newbarcelonar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع المطروح جميل ومشاركات الاخوة المهندسين اجمل


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمناcccccccccccccccccc


----------



## enghany46 (21 أبريل 2009)

ادعو لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## fuadalnasseri (24 أبريل 2009)

خواني الكرام
ارجو افادتي كيف توزع النسبة 100%على البنود بشكل عملي مع الشكر


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الملف الاكثر من رائع 
وأرجوا من الأخ محمود ارسال المثال الذي يبين كيفية حساب البنود عبر برنامج برايمفيرا


----------



## غظنفر (18 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة لي استخدم الكميات لحساب نسبة الانجاز وذلك بقسمة الكية المنجزة على الكمية الكلية كل الطرق صحيحية لكني اجدها اقرب


----------



## saad albandar (20 مايو 2009)

مع كل الشكر والتقدير للزملاءوأحباء المنتدى فكل الأراء المطروحة قيمة وتعبر عن خبرة عملية وفهم نظري راقي لكن لا زلنا نصطدم بتعليمات وانظمة لا ترتقي مع واقع العمل فلا زال التحصيل المالي للمقاول هو معيار الإنجاز الشهري كم يصرف المقاول على سبيل المثال في إعداد سقف خرساني من عمالة ونجارة وتسليح ومتابعة ويبقى الفيصل هو صب الخرسانة التي تحتاج الى ساعات او يوم نحن لا نغفل اهمية الصب والتي هي الإنجاز النهائي ولكن في كل الظروف المقاول هو المسؤول عن صحة العمل بغض النظر عن استلام الاستشاري ام لا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## adel albanhawe (26 مايو 2009)

افضل طريقة لمعرفة نسبة الانجاز لمشروع عن طريق عمل up date لبرنامج بريمافيرا اي version كاتالي:
1_ادخل نسبة الانجازالفعلية لكل نشاط
2_راعي ان تكون actual start &actual finish كما بالواقع في المشروع
3_اعمل update في تاريخ التقرير
الطريقة الثانية:
بسيطة جدا وهي حجم الاعمال التي نفذت ماليا /ءاجمالي قيمة المشروع وده بتكون عكس مصلحة المقاول لانها دايما اقل من الواقع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (26 مايو 2009)

*عمليا صعب*



Amin Sorour قال:


> لا جدال اولا ان طريقه القيم المكتسبه من اهم الطرق للسيطره علي المشروع ككل وليس فقط نسب الانجاز و ان لم تكن الاحسن علي الاطلاق . لكن من واقع الخبره العمليه هناك مشاكل كثيره في تطبيقها منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
> 1- عدم قدره معظم موسسات المقاولات تعلي حصر التكلفه الفعليه للنشاط.
> 2- نسبه الانجاز التي توضع في الupdates هل علي قيمه المبلغ المنصرف ام نسبه عدد الايام التي مرت من النشاط ام عدد الوحدات المنجزه بالفعل في الموقع ام ماذا؟


 
زي ما ذكر المهندس امين وايضا المهندس العسال في صعوبة في تطبيق earned value في المشاريع تحديدا تحديد Actual cost لنشاط وستجد انشطة يصعب تحديد Budget cost من الأول رغم انها على المسار الحرج مثل فك الشدة واذا حلتها بوضع نسبة من التكلفة لشدة للمتر يجب تقسيم فك الشدة لمجموعة من الأنشطة ذات تفاصيل أكثر. وايضا في جزء المتعلق الميكانيكال وموارد الداخلة لتنفيذ النشاط. والأصعب كيفية تطبيقة على البرمافيرا لاعطاء actual cost , Earned planned مختلفي القيمة . مش مستحيل طبيقه بس محتاج مجهود وهيكون قييم مثل ما طبق مع المهندس خالد و عرضها في أحد مشاركاته وقد طبقتها في أحد مشاريعي ولكن بالmanpower زي ماتفضل المهندس العسال.


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر علي مجهودكككككككككك


----------



## nuna28 (23 فبراير 2010)

نسبة الانجاز كمان يعرف بزيارة المشروع , يعنى مشاهدة واقع الحال للمشروع


----------



## حسن85 (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم...نظريا فنسبة الانجاز يتم حسابها من خلال ذرعة الاعمال المنجزة لفقرة معينة وقسمتها على مجموع الكميات المخمنة لذات الفقرة وهذه تكون مجردة من عامل الكلفة فمثلا أعمال خرسانات السقوف لمباني سكنية 1000م مكعبة والمخمن لكامل الفقرة للمشروع 2000م3 فعندئذ ستكون نسبة الانجاز للفقرة 50% وللمشروع يتم حساب نسب الانجاز للفقرات وأيجاد المعدل الموزون لهم.وشكرا للاخوة المهندسين


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (12 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (1 يوليو 2010)

ياااااااااااااه من 4 سنوات ننتظر المثال ومافي رد على العموم بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (1 يوليو 2010)

ماذا تعني بالمعدل الموزون يابش مهندس حسن-جزاك الله خيرا هل تعني ضرب كل فقرة في وزنها المالي بالنسبة الى المشروع ككل؟؟؟


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (4 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع صراحة ليس واضح 100%


----------



## عمر وكاع (10 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال كيفية ادخال الكميات في برنامج بريمافيرا 6


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (10 أغسطس 2010)

عمر وكاع قال:


> سؤال كيفية ادخال الكميات في برنامج بريمافيرا 6


 
السلام عليكم

من شاشة activity details أضغط على resources و بعد أن تختار الـresource , عن طريق add resourceإدخل الكميات في خانة budgeted units 

السلام عليكم​


----------



## راميالحلبي (10 أغسطس 2010)

إن النسية الموزونة هي التي تعكس نسبة الإنجاز وليس بعد تجريدها من عامل الكلفة فمن الممكن أن يكون لدينا 2000 متر كما تفضل المهندس حسن ولكن توزيع هذه الأمتار وصعوبة إنجازها يختلف من أعمدة إلى بلاطات أو حصاءر وغيرها.
والشكر.


----------



## bjalil (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank's


----------



## منير الجنابي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

انت مبدع يا engrwes


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مناقشة فعالة 
نامل الاستمرار للخروج بافكار وحلول عملية واقعية


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفظكم
بصراحة اضفتم الي معلومة كنت نفسي الاقيها


----------



## miso3010 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jamal (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## اسعد احمد بشير (25 أبريل 2011)

اريد تنزيل برنامج primavera v.6 وشكرا


----------



## Moooly (25 أبريل 2011)

*جهد مشكور*

الملف جدا رائـــــــــــع

ولكن سؤالي،،، لو أنني مديرة لمشروع في مؤسسة والموارد فيها يتقاضون راتب شهرياً ولديهم عدة مهام في نفس اليوم ، كيف لي أن احسب التكلفة للموراد؟؟؟
كأن يقوم بعدة انشطة "مزدوج" فكيف لي أن احسب التكلفة المخطط لها مع الفعلية وهي بالأساس تعتبر تكلفة ثابتة.....


هل لي بمشورتكم؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (21 أبريل 2014)

أخواني ألافاضل ماذا عن تنفيذ المشروع بطريقة تسليم مفتاح كيف يمكن احتساب نسبة تقدم العمل مع تقديري العالي


----------



## enghaytham (24 أبريل 2014)

مهندسمجدى قال:


> لى سؤال أرجو من السادة الأفاضل الأجابة عليه لان لا يوجد أحد رد على سؤالى فى المنتدى
> ما هو الفرق بين ال performance % complete & Schedule % Complete in the P5 ?
> ,و من منهم يمثل مدى تقدم المشروع عند عمل التحديث ؟
> هل يمكن عمل منحنى يمثل تقدم الأعمال عن طريق مجموع ساعات العمل اليومية ليعطيينا منحنى مثل منحنى جاوس يمثل الوقت؟؟
> ...



من فضلكم حد يرد على السؤال ده لأنه مهم بالنسبة لى ... وشكرأ


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أبريل 2014)

enghaytham قال:


> من فضلكم حد يرد على السؤال ده لأنه مهم بالنسبة لى ... وشكرأ


طبعا الاول performance % و الثاني هو يشبه نسبة الإنجاز المخطط لها 
ملاحظة مهمة قليل جدا من مهندسي التخطيط يعرفون مهاره حساب نسبة الإنجاز و هي عادة 3 انواع الاول كميات و الثاني زمني و الثالث فيزيائي و نسبة الإنجاز الصحيحين هي خلطة من الثلاث يقوم بها البراميفيرا بشرط هام جدا و تحميل البرنامج بالموارد الصحيحة و الكميات الصحية و بحيث تكون مدد الاعمال متوافقة مع الكميات و محمل عليها الأسعار .... عنها فقط تكون عندك نسبة إنجاز و غير هيك يسمى تجليط و للأهمية يرجى مشادة محاضرتي 

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enghaytham (9 مايو 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> طبعا الاول performance % و الثاني هو يشبه نسبة الإنجاز المخطط لها
> ملاحظة مهمة قليل جدا من مهندسي التخطيط يعرفون مهاره حساب نسبة الإنجاز و هي عادة 3 انواع الاول كميات و الثاني زمني و الثالث فيزيائي و نسبة الإنجاز الصحيحين هي خلطة من الثلاث يقوم بها البراميفيرا بشرط هام جدا و تحميل البرنامج بالموارد الصحيحة و الكميات الصحية و بحيث تكون مدد الاعمال متوافقة مع الكميات و محمل عليها الأسعار .... عنها فقط تكون عندك نسبة إنجاز و غير هيك يسمى تجليط و للأهمية يرجى مشادة محاضرتي
> 
> هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
> Project Control Management 2 by Engr nasser albalkhi - YouTube



جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (13 مايو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يوليو 2014)

للجميع كل الشكر والتحية على المعلومات المفيده فى هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## ahme_1900 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

-.-. كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## آغاميلاد (21 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------

